# my ugly se-r



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

ugly........but fun!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

dude...do you have red side mirrors? 
a rim change will change the image of your ride.  in my opinion


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

nope it's a sticker that was already on the car. I built the car for speed not for looks, those ugly rims weight only 12.3 lds.
tokico struts and springs, hotshot cai, pacesetter headers, 2.25" exhaust, race muffler,tenzo r sinko wheels 15" w/ nankang tires, 65 shot zex kit, and the inside is striped of every thing. Next will be cams, ecu, carbonfiber everything i can find,and maybe a turbo.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

In my opinion, the black on black look is tight...it screams "I mean business, not just ricin' it." Not to mention it has a little JDM flava.


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

thanks man, thats what i'm goin for. honduhs around here hate me hahahaha!!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i bet that car is quick as f***... any dyno numbers??


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

12.3 lbs? daaamn! What rims are those?


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

yeah, what rims are those!!? 

i love your b13's looks. it does scream 'business'! it's clean, and looks fast. makes passerby's wonder, "what's under that hood? hmmmm....."
Trust me, there's nothing ugly about 'taking care of business'. 

great job, mx702. stay away from the rice.


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

well it was a fast fun car till tonight. with a whole 36,000 miles on her, she blew racing a camero. I have not inspected the damage yet, but it,s running on three cylinders smells like oil and rattling bad. I had the v8 camero by about 3 cars. Drove the car 20 miles on three cylinders and it still had power hahaha!!!! Oh the wheels are tenzo-r sinko.


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

might just sell the whole car..... whats it worth?


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

with a blown motor...$500, you'd be better off parting out the performance stuff first though, then I'm sure theres someone around who wants an old SE-R...I used to want one bad


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

posted it in classifieds, someone will get a heck of a deal.


----------



## mx702 (May 10, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *i bet that car is quick as f***... any dyno numbers?? *





no numbers, but ran down some gts and a ws6 ta!!!!
I was racing a ss camero when the motor went byebye, he had me by a car 1/2 and i just fliped the switch for nos and boom!!
I HAVE NEVER BEEN BEAT BY A HONDA!!


----------

